# Enduro MotoCross in northern Sweden



## polymoog (Sep 28, 2008)

Yesterday I went to an enduro race at a place just outside of Umeå in northern Sweden. These guys were on the go for about 2 and a half hours, during which time they completed 4 - 6 laps of two different enduro courses, one of which had some slightly more testing obstacles. The pics have come out a bit yellow, had the white balance set to "cloudy" and it seems to have overcompensated for the quite grey and overcast lighting, so I maybe should go back and adjust that ... anything else anyone thinks I could have done better here?

1.






2.





3. - Looks a little overprocessed doesn't it? I ran the noise reduction plugin here (Noiseware Professional for Photoshop) and it blurred a lot of detail as it often does with e.g. trees





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





BTW the fastest shutter speed I had was 1/500 and I had to use ISO 800 for that, wasn't keen to go to 1600 ... 

All pics resized, cropped, sharpened and shadows/highlights adjusted.


----------



## redtippmann (Sep 28, 2008)

I like #8 and 10 the best but all of them are good, and the shadpws/highlights are good also.


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice!

#2 is my favourite!

You are from Umeå? Nice up there and further north


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 28, 2008)

Excellent series! Really like these! You did well to capture a sense of the action.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## 250Gimp (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice series!

It would be nice to slow the shutter speed a bit in some of them so you get a feeling of the motion, as opposed to freezing everything.

Cheers


----------



## Dmitri (Sep 29, 2008)

Great job! Enduro always cool to see, feel free to post more any time


----------



## polymoog (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for your comments people 

250Gimp : the first 2 pics are taken with slower shutter speeds to give a blurry background, and I have more like that on my homepage, but someone here said not everyone likes that kind of thing (he could never sell those kind of pics) so I didn't want to post too many blurry pics  But I agree, I also like slow shutter pics which capture a sense of speed.

Alex_B : have you been to Umeå? Yes there is some nice nature inland from Umeå, esp the mountains, I really should get out there more often! (I live 20km from Umeå in a little village)


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 4, 2008)

polymoog said:


> Thanks for your comments people
> 
> 250Gimp : the first 2 pics are taken with slower shutter speeds to give a blurry background, and I have more like that on my homepage, but someone here said not everyone likes that kind of thing (he could never sell those kind of pics) so I didn't want to post too many blurry pics  But I agree, I also like slow shutter pics which capture a sense of speed.
> 
> Alex_B : have you been to Umeå? Yes there is some nice nature inland from Umeå, esp the mountains, I really should get out there more often! (I live 20km from Umeå in a little village)



I know Umeå, Skellefteå, Luleå, Boden, Storuman, Arvidsjaur, Jokkmokk, Porjus, Gällivare, Kiruna, Abisko ... and many more places  Been up there quite often. Guess where that ren in my avatar comes from   In fact, I am just back from a trip: 
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=139467
That link includes links to all the other posts from Norrbotten / Swedish Lapland, which I posted this month


----------



## Bifurcator (Oct 11, 2008)

Some pretty good shots there.  GJ! :thumbup:


----------

